# Generic Hoods vs Dia Compe 204 which do I get?



## icemonkey (Sep 6, 2010)

I have an 83 Bianchi Capione D' Italia which I lust over far too much. Anyway the Modolo professional hoods are no more... Which ones are better? Im just curious about anyones experience with these - not scouring the interweb for originals?

Dia Compe 204 Brake Hoods - Pads, Cables & Parts - Brakes & Parts - Components
or
Generic Brake Lever Hoods f/non aero, Brown /Pair Brake Lever Hoods Campagnolo

Thanks.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

The way the shape is on the Dia Compe looks very similar to the Modolo hood design, I would probably go with those. However, it would be better for us to be sure if we knew exactly which model of brake levers you have, some were Modolo Master Pro, Super Prestige Pro, and just plain Pro. I don't think there's any difference between them in regards to hoods, but it would be wise to make sure.

Ok, I found this information:

Group 1 - Campagnolo non-aero body shape or similar
This group is by far the most common, with many copies to the Campy non-aero lever, distinguished by a tapered shape away from the handlebar and a prominent slope up to the cable entry atop the lever. Some examples include:
Suntour Superbe
Shimano (old Dura Ace and 600EX etc)
Modolo (both anatomical and regular hoods)

Group 2 - Weinmann and Dia-Compe shape or similar
This group has possibly the easiest replacement hoods to come across, made by either Dia-Compe or its modern version, Cane Creek. Its distinguished by a more boxy or rectangular lever body with a slight flare at the cable entry.

Group 3 - Universal and Galli shape
A small and seemingly rare group, the only examples I've found that seem a perfect match are Universal (type 61,68 and 51 I think) and the Galli Criterium levers. These are distinguished by a long, perfectly straight top and bottom to the lever body, with no flaring toward the cable entry except for a straight ferule attached as a rivet to the body, to accept the cable housing.

Having listed those, I found one person who had Modolo brakes and tried both group 1 and 2 and neither fit right!!

By the way, I'm lusting for your bike too.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

This guy claims to have Modolo hoods in blue, red and tan; right now the bids are fairly low. Vintage AME Brake hoods campagndo, Dia Compe, modolo | eBay


----------



## icemonkey (Sep 6, 2010)

Froze, thanks, very comprehensive and useful. The levers were an upgrade at some time in the past, I believe they are just plain pro.
There is a similar 83 Bianchi (I forget which one, ?Specialisima?) in black in perfect condition - black, all Nuovo Record in 53 at Gear Exchange in Glenwood Springs. Give them a call if you want and I can check it out for you if its the right size and send you pix. They tend to be a little all over the place on price.


----------



## icemonkey (Sep 6, 2010)

Just bid on a pair


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

icemonkey said:


> Just bid on a pair


I didn't check to see if the bid was still active, but a word about bidding. If possible never put a bid in until the last 15 seconds of the time left to bid, this helps prevent others who bid like you to put in a last minute rush, it also prevents you from going into panic mode if someone out bids you and you bid more then the thing is worth. One last thing, always bid an odd dollar amount, never an even or rounded to the next nearest 5 or 10; for example lets say your max willing to pay price is $20, bid $21 instead; this way if someone else bids a max of $20 as well you will win at 21 instead of who put the $20 bid in last.

I cut the time even closer then 15 seconds, I usually place in with about 5 seconds left by the time I hit enter.

A lot of people know these tactics, so their not top secret, but it could win a bid over a less knowledgeable player.

If you win you could request a 2nd pair from the seller for the amount you pay for the first just have him agree to ship both sets in the same box thus you only have to pay for one set of shipping and handling charges. Then keep the second for backup.


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

*What about the aero superbe pro lever*

Does the dia compe 287 work as a replacement?


----------



## icemonkey (Sep 6, 2010)

I ordered a pair of AME hoods from the guy above... he has lots, not very helpful, sorry


----------

